# Control proporcional de un motor dc



## aubreygraham (Jun 14, 2014)

bueno me gustaria que alguien pudiera explicarme el diagrama que pongo en el link, se que estoy rompiendo las reglas pero realmente necesito la ayuda, como podrán notar el circuito es para controlar la velocidad de un motor con un control proporcional, pero no me mencionan los voltajes para utilizar ni si estos deben de ser voltajes positivos o negativos, se que esto se logra con una fuente simétrica, no cuento con ella pero puedo construir una con 2 fuentes de voltaje variable con las que cuento, la verdad es ya lo he armando pero no me funciona, se supone que al frenar el motor el voltaje a su entrada aumente, pero no lo hace, no entiendo muy bien como este hecho y lamentablemente el usuario que creó este diseño no responde las dudas, espero alguien pueda ayudarme y comprenda mi situacion (borrar los espacios en el link)







los materiales utilizados son:

-LM324(Amplificador operacional x4)
-BC548 sustituido por un 2N3904
-BC558 sustituido por un 2N3906
-3xR100K
-2xR39K
-R1K
-R47k
-2xMOTOR DC PEQUEÑO(1 como motor y otro como generador)
-2xR33K
-C104(capacitor ceramica 0.1uF)

el link hacia la página es:

http://bapg-proelectro.blogspot.mx/2011/09/control-proporcional-de-velocidad-de-un.html


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 15, 2014)

Hola aubreygraham

Viste el video que está en el segundo enlace que adjuntaste ?? (Corregido por Fogonazo).

Qué características eléctricas tienen los motores que estás utilizando ??
Cómo estás haciendo el acoplamiento mecánico entre el motor y el *motor* que sirve como *generador* ??
Según se mira en el video, los dos motores son iguales.

Tambien es importante la conexión del *motor* que sirve como *generador* hacia el Circuito.
Cómo hiciste esa conexión ??

Puedes polarizar el LM324 con +- 12 Volts.
La polarización de los transistores que manejan el motor debe ser de un valor acorde a las características eléctricas de ese motor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 15, 2014)

@aubreygraham si careces de una fuente simétrica, para alimentar pequeños circuitos de poca corriente, como para conectar preamplificadores y circuitos implementados con operacionales, puedes implementar un doblador de tensión.

Coincido con @MrCarlos solo basta ver el video para comprender su funcionamiento.


----------



## Dario (Jun 15, 2014)

seria bueno si alguien aportara un pequeño ejemplo con un pic de 8 pines y programado en pic basic... esto del control proporcional del eje de un motor dc, es lo que no he podido hacer con pic todavia...


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 15, 2014)

@Dario a este mismo también se le denomina controlador difuso motor DC, por aquí encuentras como programarlo, pero con PIC de 8 pines eso si seria algo complicado habría que implementarlo con un operacional, con Arduino sale en 1 minuto

http://pabloborbon.com/2009/12/implementacion-de-un-controlador-difuso-en-un-pic16f877a-ccs-pic-c/


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 15, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @Dario a este mismo también se le denomina controlador difuso motor DC, por aquí encuentras como programarlo, pero con PIC de 8 pines eso si seria algo complicado habría que implementarlo con un operacional, con Arduino sale en 1 minuto
> 
> http://pabloborbon.com/2009/12/implementacion-de-un-controlador-difuso-en-un-pic16f877a-ccs-pic-c/



Controlador difuso?? Ahora si me he confundido! Podrias explicar porque dices eso?


----------



## aubreygraham (Jun 19, 2014)

pues gracias por la ayuda, pero me he rendido en el intento, lo he armado ya cinco veces y no funciona le he puesto distintos voltaje y tampoco funciona, creo que me inclinaré por hacerlo con el arduino como comenta Yetrox, alguien sabe como es que debo de manejar el arduino para sustituir todos los amplificadores operacionales?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 20, 2014)

ese mismo circuito me lo dejo un profe en la escuela de ingenieria del "IPN" triste pero cierto ahora veo que lo saco de internet como la mayoria de los profes chafas.
nunca lo arme ni probe por que el profe nisiquiera se aparecia pero es igualito a ecepcion de los transistores el sugirio los TIP42 y los TIP41 a fuente simetrica y el tacogenerador que era un generador de bicicleta.

no se trata de un control PID? bueno tiene una retroalimentacion por voltaje


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 20, 2014)

Hola aubreygraham

Por qué te rindes tan fácilmente ??
Dices: *pues gracias por la ayuda, pero me he rendido en el intento,*

Te hice varias preguntas en mi mensaje #2 las cuales no respondiste.
Eso me deja ver que no querías continuar con tu proyecto pues se te hizo difícil el entenderlo.

Ahora pretendes llevarlo a cabo con un arduino. 
Qué te hace pensar que haciendo tu diseño con ese dispositivo vas a lograrlo ??

Preguntas en tu mensaje #7:
*alguien sabe como es que debo de manejar el arduino para sustituir todos los amplificadores operacionales?*

Dale un click al siguiente enlace. Encontrarás un mundo de información.
https://www.google.com.mx/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=ftejU8XaBu_P8geOg4DIDg&gws_rd=ssl#q=control+pid+arduino&tbm=vid

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 20, 2014)

Ajna dijo:


> Controlador difuso?? Ahora si me he confundido! Podrias explicar porque dices eso?


 
@Ajna estos controladores sea con lógica difusa o con integral derivativo, la función principal esta en controlar el motor por PID, que es un mecanismo de control por retroalimentación, para controlar un motor y el generador, este tipo de control se puede usar también en Servomotores, se cambia el generador por un potenciómetro, el cual puede variar la velocidad proporcionalmente, el calculo del control PID se da en proporcional, integral y derivativo, si se usa un controlador con lógica difusa se aplica a distintas clases de control que requieren mas velocidad, mas precisión y inteligencia.






Para tener un mejor control del Motor y generador, se aplica un controlador Difuso que deben tener unos pasos a seguir.

*1. Selección de las variables y del Universo de Discurso.*
*2. Fusificador.*
*3. Funciones de pertenencia.*
*4. Construcción de la base de reglas.*
*5. Mecanismo de inferencia.*
*6. Selección de la estrategia de defusificación.*

*Controlador PID:*


----------



## aubreygraham (Jun 20, 2014)

Tienes toda la razón Yetrox, pero no es que no haya querido seguir con mi proyecto, si no que ya le he preguntado a varios amigos electrónicos y no pudieron dar con el problema, y la verdad es que yo tengo pocos si no es que nulos conocimientos sobre como hacer que todos mis componentes electrónicos (desde el motor, LM324 y los transistores) funcionen de una manera correcta, bueno responderé las preguntas que hiciste sólo para no dejar duda, no tengo los datos eléctricos de los motores ya que me los regalaron hace como dos años, son similares físicamente a los del video, no conozco su voltaje normal de trabajo, yo le pongo 5V, el acoplamiento mecánico uniendo las puntas con el mismo tipo de conector, y el generador lo conecto en su salida positiva al amplificador operacional y la negativa lo mando al común. Lo del arduino fue una idea que los amigos que consulte me dieron, dicen que es relativamente más fácil programar el arduino que estar haciendo fuentes simétricas, variando lás mismas y tratando de deducir un circuito que yo no cree, me hubiese gustado saber como hacer el circuito desde cero, pero lamentablemente no cuento con el conocimiento para lograrlo


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 20, 2014)

aubreygraham dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón Yetrox, pero no es que no haya querido seguir con mi proyecto, si no que ya le he preguntado a varios amigos electrónicos y no pudieron dar con el problema, y la verdad es que yo tengo pocos si no es que nulos conocimientos sobre como hacer que todos mis componentes electrónicos (desde el motor, LM324 y los transistores) funcionen de una manera correcta, bueno responderé las preguntas que hiciste sólo para no dejar duda, no tengo los datos eléctricos de los motores ya que me los regalaron hace como dos años, son similares físicamente a los del video, no conozco su voltaje normal de trabajo, yo le pongo 5V, el acoplamiento mecánico uniendo las puntas con el mismo tipo de conector, y el generador lo conecto en su salida positiva al amplificador operacional y la negativa lo mando al común. Lo del arduino fue una idea que los amigos que consulte me dieron, dicen que es relativamente más fácil programar el arduino que estar haciendo fuentes simétricas, variando lás mismas y tratando de deducir un circuito que yo no cree, me hubiese gustado saber como hacer el circuito desde cero, pero lamentablemente no cuento con el conocimiento para lograrlo


 

@aubreygraham La electrónica puede que vaya bien, pero el dilema resulta que para lograrlo hay que realizar cálculos de algoritmo del PID de lo contrario no funcionara bien


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 20, 2014)

como dicen que con un arduino pero pues es mas facil y barato con cualquier micro que tenga ADC

el algoritmo de un micro es simple por cada incremento del ADC aumentar el PWM es decir el PWM maneja el motor y la lectura del ADC va ligada con la resolucion del PWM

y si uno ya quiere ser muy picudo hasta sentido le da a uno con un puente H ahi se convierte en un servomotor digital.


pero con amplificadores operacionales ahi biene el reto mas que nada el circuito va ligado con las caracteristicas del motor.

un motor de esos de juguete de 6v tienen una impedancia de 11 a 15 ohms cuando estan sucios miden en el orden de los 30 ohms a los kiloohms esto es malo pues el motor se sale de control
esto sucede con el oxido y mugre acumulada en las escobillas, esta falla es muy comun en los reproductores de CD que dejan de girar pues el mecanismo y la electronica de control se desacoplan por estas falsas lecturas ocacionadas por la falsa impedancia del motor que es monitoreado

ojo cuando usas motores de dudosa higiene "recuperados o que estubieron a la interperie" lo mejor es destaparlos , limpiar las escobillas y contarnos como te fue


----------



## Dario (Jun 27, 2014)

No entiendo muy bien el ingles, pero, ¿encontre la solucion?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 27, 2014)

Dario dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien el ingles, pero, ¿encontre la solucion?
> http://youtu.be/v2jpnyKPH64


 

@Dario Muy bueno ese video, casi no se entiende por el acento Alemán, pero le podes poner los subtítulos, también en el mismo video muestra los diferentes circuitos usados al igual la web explicados, http://www.homofaciens.de/technics-base-circuits-servos_en_navion.htm, me gusto varios de ellos y la web esta , en cuanto a la solución si hay muchos PID con control de posición y PWM muy bueno al igual me gusto los Hack, pero de usarlos como Motor y Generador proporcional no vi


----------



## Dario (Jun 27, 2014)

si, esta muy bueno...  aqui esta el circuito




y el part list.
Op-amp - LM324 (chap) or MC34071 (better signal quality)
 C1 - 4.7μF
 C2, C3, C4, C5 - 1nF
 D1, D2, D3, D4, D5 - 1N4003
 D6, D7, D8, D9 - SB1240
 D10, D11 - LEDs (e.g. red and green)
 R1, R3 - 33kΩ
 R2 - 12kΩ
 R4, R5, %6 - 2.7kΩ
 R7, R8, R9, R10 - 47kΩ
 R11 - 470Ω
 P1, P2, P3 - 100kΩ
 P4 - 1kΩ
 T1, T3 - IRF9Z34N
 T2, T4 - IRLZ24N
 T5, T6 - 2N7000

 Voltage regulator 5V - L4949V5
 C6, C7 depend on the used voltage regulator!
 C6 - 22μF
 C7 - 0.1μF

 Instead of R1 and C1 you can use the second order low-pass:
 R1a, R1b - 220kΩ
 C1a, C1b - 0.33μF


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 27, 2014)

hacer un servo con operacionales es una buena idea

pero hace años los fabricaba con este circuito integrado el M51660L

es un integrado fabricado por mitsubishi que solo necesita 2 transistores y unas cuantas resistencias

en teoria puedes construir un servomotor apartir de un motorreductor conectandole en cascada un puente H.

ahi les deje ese dato aver si a alguien le es util


----------



## ruse85 (Jul 15, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> hacer un servo con operacionales es una buena idea
> 
> pero hace años los fabricaba con este circuito integrado el M51660L
> 
> ...



hola muy buenas tardes no se si esto vaya aquí estoy realizando un pwm de 23khz o un generador de señal de 23 khz  no he trabajado con optoacomplador y la configuracion que realize no se si este bien estoy utilizando un PC817 les dejo el esquematico y ver si tengo algun error les agradeceria cualquier ayuda gracias. el mosfet lo alimentare con 24 volts perdon en el esquematico me equivoque y le ´puse 72 volts


----------

